# how i cured my autism (srs bro!)



## ugly-but-optimistic (Jul 9, 2021)

its a spectrum, as they say. and most sufferers are male, but thankfully it is not usually of the severe kind

so you have a mild-moderate case of autism.. can still use a computer and fucking love the internet because finally you can socialise with people (or something approximating that) in a 'safe' way

but dude the internet is fucked. i think everyone knows this intuitively. it never has and never will be able to replace face-to-face interaction.

autism has some big advantages tho brah :

- you're more likely to be intelligent (as long as not very autistic lol) 🤓
- critical and analytical thinker 🧐
- obsessed with an idea, drilling into it until solved 😎

it's crunch time. you need to decide if you want to want to get good with girls, not just black pill but improving your personality

how to cure autism without losing those great benefits?

basically for a little while at least, you need to jack your androgens up massively while also becoming low inhibition..

exercises:

- while the train is leaving the station, flip the bird to a tough looking guy (lol this is safe but it fools your limbic system)
- if you actually have any cojones, repeat the above but in the street a few metres away from some regular or wimpy guy
- deliberately littler something big in front of someone. a mcdonalds food bag, broken umbrella, etc. NOT something small like your used tampon
- blow a kiss at a cute girl who is crossing the road while you are sitting in your car. or anyone's fucking car. heck just blow a kiss to any chick you see walking around.. you might be suprised at how some chicks react.. even hot chicks. it's so out of the ordinary these days
- when receiving customer service in a shop, say 'thanks baby' or 'thanks sweetheart'. i do this anyway just as habit but some friends think it's outrageous lol

extended exercise: make your own antisocial exercises and do them. do them with a friend if you are really chickenshit. these things build on themselves and if you work on it, soo you won't give two fucks about any social crap really 😈

if you can't at least try one of the exercises above, you'll be autistic forever and may as well slide to the next life, because you won't be having sex in this one 😹

du bist zu dem schluss gekommen 👌


----------



## Pantherus (Jul 10, 2021)

are you autistic or just socially anxious?


----------



## amichadpossibly? (Jul 10, 2021)

I actually agree as an autist you can’t completely ever mimic a neurotypical response to social interactions so you may as well just not give a fuck as long as your safe so eventually you’ll care less what people think of you, which will benefit you as you’ll be less anxious in social interactions after a while and less likely to do weird shit out of your anxiety from social interaction


----------



## ugly-but-optimistic (Jul 10, 2021)

thesexiestboulalive said:


> are you autistic or just socially anxious?



i was never diagnosed as autistic but was quiet, reserved and inhibited

which, ofc, is kryptonite for meeting chicks

but regardless of the root cause, in this case lets address the symptoms

once a person engages in some unsocial behaviour, it retrains their brain to no longer be scared of people


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 10, 2021)

ugly-but-optimistic said:


> its a spectrum, as they say. and most sufferers are male, but thankfully it is not usually of the severe kind
> 
> so you have a mild-moderate case of autism.. can still use a computer and fucking love the internet because finally you can socialise with people (or something approximating that) in a 'safe' way
> 
> ...



This is retarded advice sorry.


----------



## FleshPerson (Jul 10, 2021)

why would you cure the next step towards human evolution?

people with autism Emeraldize better.


many scholars and Philosophers of the ancient Kaus Ptyr civilization are believed to possess traits related to autism.

The manifold rips the flesh off of those who disrupt the natural boundless flow, watch out.


----------



## weallburninhell (Jul 11, 2021)

FleshPerson said:


> why would you cure the next step towards human evolution?
> 
> people with autism Emeraldize better.
> 
> ...


People with autism tend to have below average iq, and no sex life how much they (u) try. I think ur the embodiment of one, I guess


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jul 11, 2021)

You didn’t have to tell us you’re autistic…we all know you are by this utter shit post


----------



## Gonthar (Jul 11, 2021)

ugly-but-optimistic said:


> - while the train is leaving the station, flip the bird to a tough looking guy (lol this is safe but it fools your limbic system)
> - if you actually have any cojones, repeat the above but in the street a few metres away from some regular or wimpy guy
> - deliberately littler something big in front of someone. a mcdonalds food bag, broken umbrella, etc. NOT something small like your used tampon
> - blow a kiss at a cute girl who is crossing the road while you are sitting in your car. or anyone's fucking car. heck just blow a kiss to any chick you see walking around.. you might be suprised at how some chicks react.. even hot chicks. it's so out of the ordinary these days
> - when receiving customer service in a shop, say 'thanks baby' or 'thanks sweetheart'. i do this anyway just as habit but some friends think it's outrageous lol


Are you looking to get your ass kicked or something?
Also, these don't really cure autism, shyness maybe, but these are different things, I've met people who weren't shy, but still autistic and completely socially unaware - they would keep babbling and talking about whatever thing obsessed them, being completely oblivious about how boring and weird they were.


----------



## Hombremacho (Jul 11, 2021)

ugly-but-optimistic said:


> - if you actually have any cojones, repeat the above but in the street a few metres away from some regular or wimpy guy
> 👌


Cojones, I saw you. Mamaguevo español.


----------



## ugly-but-optimistic (Jul 11, 2021)

man this is a full retard advice

the suggestions are impractical and mostly crazy & loco, to extent you could get attacked

i would never follow it personally. wat a dick JFL


----------



## sensen (Jul 11, 2021)

ugly-but-optimistic said:


> its a spectrum, as they say. and most sufferers are male, but thankfully it is not usually of the severe kind
> 
> so you have a mild-moderate case of autism.. can still use a computer and fucking love the internet because finally you can socialise with people (or something approximating that) in a 'safe' way
> 
> ...


this was a great laugh tbh


----------



## damnit (Jul 11, 2021)

a close friend of mine is imo autistic.

He doesn't look people in the eye while talking , sometimes 90 percent of the time he looks to me while talking to someone else who isn't a friend of his.
Cant stand loud surroundings at all.
Point's at people with his hands he talks about them to me in a very obvious manner.
Talks in a very loud manner half the time.

He is a good designer with some freelance experience but can't find a job because of his awkwardness.


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Jul 11, 2021)

i'm high functioning autistic but incredibly low inhib so everybody is surprised when i tell them


----------



## ugly-but-optimistic (Jul 11, 2021)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> i'm high functioning autistic but incredibly low inhib so everybody is surprised when i tell them



good one. sounds like youre autistic in name only ?


----------



## ugly-but-optimistic (Jul 11, 2021)

damnit said:


> a close friend of mine is imo autistic.
> 
> He doesn't look people in the eye while talking , sometimes 90 percent of the time he looks to me while talking to someone else who isn't a friend of his.
> Cant stand loud surroundings at all.
> ...



the approaches outlined by the OP might not be able to turn your friend into NT slayer

BUT if you can help him, push him into social situations that he hates. he is forced to grow

explain that its actually safe, even though it might be scary

but his version of the 'fight club' assignments could be as simple as asking the ice cream man what country he is from ?


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Jul 11, 2021)

ugly-but-optimistic said:


> good one. sounds like youre autistic in name only ?


pretty sure it was just a misdiagnosis of mild ASPD at this point tbh but i have basically none of the tics except sensitivity to a lot of stimuli


----------



## Howl (Jul 11, 2021)

ugly-but-optimistic said:


> i was never diagnosed as autistic but was quiet, reserved and inhibited
> 
> which, ofc, is kryptonite for meeting chicks
> 
> ...


Person who _thinks _he's thinks he became less autistic.


----------



## ugly-but-optimistic (Jul 12, 2021)

Howl said:


> Person who _thinks _he's thinks he became less autistic.



so you're suggesting that i'm not capable of discerning how good my social skills might be, or at least that they've improved ?

or even, unable to see how life has changed since curing myself ?


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 12, 2021)

ugly-but-optimistic said:


> man this is a full retard advice
> 
> the suggestions are impractical and mostly crazy & loco, to extent you could get attacked
> 
> i would never follow it personally. wat a dick JFL


Agree.


----------

